# What do people use to help them sleep?



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Been having trouble sleeping might be the tren just wondering if anyone uses any sleeping tablets etc


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Melatonin from www.biovea.com mate.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks mate. Also was speaking to a old school body builder in the gym he was saying he used to use ghb did a bit research and that is crazy anyone else used this before?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

huge monguss said:


> Thanks mate. Also was speaking to a old school body builder in the gym he was saying he used to use ghb did a bit research and that is crazy anyone else used this before?


I have actually tried very recently to get hold of this mate as it is the bollox for knocking you out.


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

ZMA and Intimidate, great dreams!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

3 things i say is a definate must..

1=pillow

2=bedding

3=last but not least a bed


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> I have actually tried very recently to get hold of this mate as it is the bollox for knocking you out.


Never heard of ghb tho i do know in some cases of gbh its great for knocking people out lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Have been recommended GABA by a mate. Apparently an amino acid that also stimulates the release of GH.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Never heard of ghb tho i do know in some cases of gbh its great for knocking people out lol


GHB was and is classed as a date rape drug mate, very very illegal to distribute.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> GHB was and is classed as a date rape drug mate, very very illegal to distribute.


Not good stuff then...Even to use it for a sleep aid would be a bit extreme surely a come down after that to.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Zimmavane


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have actually tried very recently to get hold of this mate as it is the bollox for knocking you out.


He used to make it his self mate says you can buy everything from a camera shop and will need a pressure cooker. Lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Use zop's or some sort of pam to help me sleep if i cant...tren is a bitch though with sleeping


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

listen to the wife


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Back at work tonight after a week off, so tomorrow gonna be using the "being awake for 30hrs" method. God help anyone if they wanna risk phoning me about upgrading my Sky or claiming for mis sold ppi.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Zinc and magnesium tabs (amazing dream, its like dreaming in HD)

Nytol (does the job without the narcotic feeling)

Warm milk with cinnamon (tastes great)


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

geeza at the gym uses rohypnol

maybe try that melatonin lol


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

valium deffo works.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Rohypnol and gbh ? I'd be worrying what these guys get upto at night.


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

Zopiclone or nitrazepam. Far better than diazepam


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Mez said:


> Rohypnol and gbh ? I'd be worrying what these guys get upto at night.


If they are taking it themselves probably laying face down for 10 hours


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Mez said:


> Rohypnol and gbh ? I'd be worrying what these guys get upto at night.


Same here, the guy wants to sleep NOT put others to sleep :whistling:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dbol_dan said:


> Zopiclone or nitrazepam. Far better than diazepam


same, both of which i take, not at the same time though...alternate otherwise you get used to them.

ANy reason why nitrazepam is better than diazepam? never been on diazepam :confused1:


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Surprised no one has suggested knocking one out?

Sex releases endorphins that help us sleep.

Probably why teenagers are never out of bed when you think about it!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have actually tried very recently to get hold of this mate as it is the bollox for knocking you out.


Don't you just drink some alloy wheel cleaner from halford IIRC. (Srs) apparently it converts to GHB in your stomach google it I guess


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Little bit on it here. GBL in alloy wheel cleaner turns to GHB in your stomach http://www.birminghampost.net/news/west-midlands-news/2012/04/30/gbl-ghb-drug-probe-after-two-die-in-birmingham-65233-30871122/


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Zopiclone


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> same, both of which i take, not at the same time though...alternate otherwise you get used to them.
> 
> ANy reason why nitrazepam is better than diazepam? never been on diazepam :confused1:


Nitrazepams got a better sedative effect. 5mg helps me sleep but 15mg diazepam and I can still be wide awake


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Little bit on it here. GBL in alloy wheel cleaner turns to GHB in your stomach http://www.birminghampost.net/news/west-midlands-news/2012/04/30/gbl-ghb-drug-probe-after-two-die-in-birmingham-65233-30871122/


Don't get me wrong I'm pretty liberal when it comes to chemicals and drug use but have you smelled alloy wheel cleaner? The stuff could burn your eyes out :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ditz said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm pretty liberal when it comes to chemicals and drug use but have you smelled alloy wheel cleaner? The stuff could burn your eyes out :lol:


I know mate, I'm not suggesting doing it. Its just milky was after some and by all accounts alloy wheel cleaner contains gbl and it instantly converts to GHB once it hits the stomach. I guess you need a tea spoon of it not a whole pint or anything lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

A glass of red wine


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Milky said:


> Melatonin from www.biovea.com mate.


It's ridiculous that you can't buy this over the counter in the UK.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Use zop's or some sort of pam to help me sleep if i cant...tren is a bitch though with sleeping


Addictived though and wear off after a while...


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

zopiclone can get it from united pharmacies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

zopiclone did nothing for me

diazepam ok

lorazepam serious knockout sh*t

i would like to say i seriously do not advise the benzo route

nytol, makes me tired but restless

zma, not tired, just fcuked up dreams

sominex, the natural feeling one, dont feel tired, and i can get in bed and just fall asleep

never tried ghb, but for those of you who are slightly savvy, its not difficult to get your hands on


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

I've used liquid GHB. It's very dangerous and I won't be touching it again.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Milky said:


> GHB was and is classed as a date rape drug mate, very very illegal to distribute.


Also very hard to explain having it in your possession I should think.. Mr plod would be very interested.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

5 HTP or Neurochill, odd dreams tho.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

sexy time with the mrs helps. :whistling:

And an hour or so later i'm well out of it.. :innocent:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Sleeping tablets, GHB, rohypnol....jesus christ why does everyone always reach for the hardcore medications that are likely to do more damage than good?

Try smoking a little weed before bed. It makes your body release lots of natural melatonin which is what actually makes you feel tired. Or if you have an aversion to weed you can buy melatonin online I'm sure.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Chamomile Tea.

Avoid ghb lads,it can be very dangerous and its not a proper sleep anyway.

If you do decide to try it though remember NOT to drink any fluids with it,alcohol and i also think non alcoholic drinks.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Melatonin works well but it's not good to use a lot cos' as with most things you are liable to screw you body's own production up but deffo good for short periods.

I've always been a bad sleeper and it helped me a lot.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i use a cpap machine to keep my airways open .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

A big fat doob!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Nytol works but makes me feel like **** the next day. Not just lethargic, but feeling low/unmotivated/scatterbrained.

Temazepam works a treat with little to no ill after effects, though I try not to use it more than once or twice a week.


----------



## Sinusitis (Sep 17, 2012)

How old are you? You can use sleeping tablets but they are linked to a raised risk of death, according to several high-profile news reports in today's newspapers. So take care and try other treatment.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd I can't sleep just do the five finger shuffle and I'm out like a light


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

A wnak - puts me to sleep every time!


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Night Nurse


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Used gaba and zma. Love both of them...i like the gaba feeling as gives me the tingle all the way through my body but the dreams i got on zma were too good to explain

And i found you have to have no distractions with gaba othwerwise i felt abit ****


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Melatonin for me...if I'm running short of that then a little shot of H gets me nodding.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't believe I'm seeing GHB mentioned

May as well smoke crack to wake you up in a morning too


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Why not just sort out what is keeping you awake.


----------



## Sinusitis (Sep 17, 2012)

Make sure that you eat a healthy diet including a lot of fruits, vegetables and water to build your immune system and prevent illnesses. Taking of Vitamin B-12 in the morning helps with exhaustion of the body. Daily exercise of 20 to 30 minutes each day and this way you will be exhausted and hence lead to more sleep


----------



## Jbeach09 (Jan 12, 2010)

Melotanin here too buddy

Sometimes I have some really strange dreams though, they're so close to reality and it freaks me out haha.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have actually tried very recently to get hold of this mate as it is the bollox for knocking you out.


Milky ffsake! Be seriously careful with that sh!t! Milky people drink it out of a cork so to not kill them selfs infact half a cork can kill you if not dosed correctly. Hardcore drug users use it to get a out of body near death experience mate. You don`t want to be touching that sh!t. What the stuff does is lower your heart rate, ONE DROP to much and it will lower it so much that your heart isnt pumping enough blood to supply your brain with oxygen, then in turn the brain will not remember to tell your body to breath. You go into cardiac arrest you get respitory failure and thats that your dead.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

A pillow.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Can't believe I'm seeing GHB mentioned
> 
> May as well smoke crack to wake you up in a morning too


Lol nothing wakes you up like the smell of the crack pipe in the morning. OJ

I tried GBL before it was made illegal (in 09 I think).. this converts to GHB in the body. It was strong ****, 1ml is a dose.. 2-3ml and you will pass out. I took 5ml before and tried to stay awake - it's just like being drunk, except with slight euphoria - music is epic. Totally un-coordinated. It's absolutely terrible for a nights rest though as there is a rebound which wakes you up a few hours later and you will not get back to sleep after it. I've read of people taking another dose to fall back to sleep and becoming addicted to this ****. Also you drink 5ml or more and you're hospitalised.

Agree with smoke a bit of weed. It was saying in the news people who take Benzos are 50% more likely to develop dementia and die early.. also there's the potential for addiction. I'm going to order some 5-HTP as I've heard good things about it. Melatonin didn't do much for me. There's also some anti-histamines which induce drowsiness - I'm thinking a combo if these, melatonin and maybe 5-HTP could be a natural, side free remedy. If that fails, it's back to weed.


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

TheBob said:


> GABA can't pass the blood brain barrier because it doesn't have an attached phenyl ring
> 
> However phenibut can & works on the GABA receptors , knocks you out . Use with caution over periods of time but


Totally agree with this buy be very careful like diazepam do not use this daily it (phenibut) will build a tolerance and leave you a nervous wreck but it is very good to use every few days to get a great nights sleep. It concerns me when you buy this that they advise you take it every day. please don't do this  If you have a day or two a week you can have a long lie in then phenibut is perfect.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I will say that ZMA certainly improves my QUALITY of sleep. As for getting to sleep, beat the meat?


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

I use Melatonin but find I am sometimes a little groggy the next day. As mentioned already, Night Nurse is the sh*t - a cap of that green luscious liquid and I am out and have the best, deepest sleep on it!


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

I woould defo avoid GHB, had a mate who died off a overdose from it a few years ago....

I heard Kalms can help but never tried it, barring that good old fashioned tamazipam (valium) every once in a while..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Instead of Nytol just have valerian tea. Its not expensive and can ve found in loads of places.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Milky said:


> GHB was and is classed as a date rape drug mate, very very illegal to distribute.


You have to take a fair amount to knock you out though!

It like having an E in small doses and gives you the horn big time

And it tastes like paint stripper


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> You have to take a fair amount to knock you out though!
> 
> It like having an E in small doses and gives you the horn big time
> 
> And it tastes like paint stripper


You need no more then 2 little capfuls off oasis bottles to knock you out. As mentioned,drinking fluids after enhances the ghb so it can get quite bad.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You need no more then 2 little capfuls off oasis bottles to knock you out. As mentioned,drinking fluids after enhances the ghb so it can get quite bad.


Ive had quite big cap fulls of it and its just got me trashed, saying that i have been on the verge of going under off it and falling asleep though


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> Ive had quite big cap fulls of it and its just got me trashed, saying that i have been on the verge of going under off it and falling asleep though


That's why you have to keep active,obviously unless you want the sleep. Its a dodgy substance,far too many accidents happen on ot with sh1ts thinking it just makes you feel drunk without knowing the consequences,I've seen to many people gone under or hospitalized because of their attitude.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> That's why you have to keep active,obviously unless you want the sleep. Its a dodgy substance,far too many accidents happen on ot with sh1ts thinking it just makes you feel drunk without knowing the consequences,I've seen to many people gone under or hospitalized because of their attitude.


Ive only had it a few times, i really careful with it

Seen people in clubs giving it the bigen and having mouthful's of it and fooking right up


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> Ive only had it a few times, i really careful with it
> 
> Seen people in clubs giving it the bigen and having mouthful's of it and fooking right up


Same here mate,the amount of people I've seen in clubs go under is stupid. What i found worrying is that you'd see the same people fvcked the week after.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I find a cheeky **** helps....... you did ask :laugh:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Same here mate,the amount of people I've seen in clubs go under is stupid. What i found worrying is that you'd see the same people fvcked the week after.


This is very true!

Its a very strange drug, unlike an E your head is clear but your body is mashed i found

Good to hang out of the back of a bird on as well


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Night nurse is **** hot for sleep, knocks me out, or low dose melatonin, like 1mg


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ASMR


----------



## maggie (Apr 30, 2012)

Hot shower before bed


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

A taste of honey is not only sweet - it can help soothe you to sleep. A reaspoon stirred into a cup of warm milk is just enough to keep your blood sugar in balance throughout the night.


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

Conscript said:


> ASMR


x2


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

ZMA, hot bath, rub one out or get jiggy with the missus if she's up for it and a cup of horlicks does it for me.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Melatonin 10mg

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Weed, Alcohol, Diazepan 10mg - Normally in that order in a night


----------

